# French mime artist Marceau dies



## Allegra (Sep 23, 2007)

BBC NEWS | Entertainment | French mime artist Marceau dies



> *The French mime artist Marcel Marceau has died at the age of 84, the AFP news agency has reported.*
> 
> The performer was known around the world for his silent portrayal of a white-faced clown with battered hat.
> Born in Strasbourg in 1923, Marceau was inspired by silent era actors like Charlie Chaplin, and studied under mime master Etienne Decroux in Paris. His character Bip, the white-faced clown in striped pullover and hat, made his first appearance in 1947.


 





Courtesy of Bivouac


----------



## Nesacat (Sep 23, 2007)

I grew up with his mimes .... He'll be dearly missed.


----------



## Talysia (Sep 23, 2007)

This is such a shame.  When I thought of mime, his name was the first that came to mind.


----------

